# tranny swap



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

as some of you may know im looking to pick up a '91+ coupe, i found a '92 but it's an auto. looking around for any sort of swap faq came up blank. although i did find the mechanicals the electronics still elude me. searching on ebay i found a six speed manual (i thought only the s-15r had a six speed). another thing, in TPR magazine they have a s13 write up and they say that it is possible to swap the transmissions with little difficulty so my question: can i swap from the auto to the 6spd? what ecu would i use on the ka24?

!thanks!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

there is no 6sdp for the 240..and a manuel to aito isnt that hard at all..just get the clutch pedal and whatnot and the tranny goes in the same way the tranny came out..you'll need a manuel ecu..


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

i know there is no 6spd for the 240sx, but if im not mistaken the silvia s15 type r or 277r or something did have a six speed. i read in tpr magazine that the two transmissions are fairly interchangeable without too much trouble. i know what i need mechanically, does the ecu just plug right in or will i need a pinout guide?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

plugs right in, and S15 6spd isnt fairly interchangable(especially is you dant have an SR), it takes some custom peices, ad if im not mistaken, some minor electrical(one or 2 plugs..), but if you have the money fo it and to swap it, go for it..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If your looking for an auto --> manual swap guide faq, etc you didn't search hard enough

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=57347&highlight=auto+manual


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> If your looking for an auto --> manual swap guide faq, etc you didn't search hard enough



as a matter of fact i did read that particular thread. i even referred to it in my first post. "although i did find the mechanicals the electronics still elude me."  

thanks for the clarification, do you know what has to be modified?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

some websites have how-to's on it, try sr20forums.com for starters..


----------



## rb25sileighty (Oct 7, 2004)

If you are EVER planning on going sr20 (or rb..) you should just buy the clip and do all the work at once. I had an auto 89 s13 and I got a r33 rb25 clip, I used the R33 clutch pedal, master cyl, brake booster and master cyl, gas pedal, but I just cut the brake pedal and put the skyline bake pedal pad over it. I used a brake line to make my clutch line to the tranny. worked great. Plus you will have the manual ecu to work with too. 
I found it was hard to find all the nessecary parts alone for a good price. anyways... I hope this helps you figure out what to do.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah, i just don't have the money saved up for an RB yet


----------

